# Why a 296 HP Motor



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I feel like taking a guess on this. Maybe the wire used to wind the stator can only be used for a certain number of amps according to UL rules, so it's cheaper to make a 296 HP motor than a 300 HP motor. It's always about money.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

More likely it is a European or Asian motor that is rated in kW and designed for 3300V 50Hz when connected in Star, but will run at 2300V 60Hz when connected in Delta and provide the same torque. When you do that, the motor spins faster and since HP is a function of torque _and speed_, the HP goes up. In addition, the conversion from kW to HP makes for odd numbers so with the combination of issues you end up an oddball value like 296.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The motor is made by Reliance in Cleveland Ohio it is designed for 2400 volt 60 cycle and I cannot say how it is wound It is less than 20 years old. It bolts up to a direct drive screw chiller.
LC


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

It could be a rebranded motor Reliance bought from someone else. Like Jraef said a conversion from European or Asian would have the odd numbers.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Dont think so. Has made in USA on it.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

There are only so many motor plants left in the world, they all do contract manufacturing back and forth for each other depending on the available machinery, technologies etc. Before being bought by Rockwell (then sold to Baldor), Reliance farmed out their large motors under contract to Teco in Round Rock Texas and Tatung in Taiwan, depending on size. Reliance design and spec, facilities and machinery by others.

But it might also have been a custom design for the chiller mfr. The chiller mfr will specify a torque and speed they need, the motor mfr makes it to spec., the nameplate comes out after testing. I see a lot of custom chiller motors that have a name plate that states _no _HP rating, only LRA, RLA and MOCP.


----------



## Search Party (May 23, 2013)

I would not be too surprised if the motor WAS designed to be 300HP but as noted above; due to the cost of a particular size copper for the windings, it was cheaper to make do the cheaper, cimmon sized copper and settle with 296hp

You will find that when the decision to purchase the motor, this subject would have come up in negotions and your company agreed the loss of 4hp was worth the saving of many thousands

Dale


----------



## Search Party (May 23, 2013)

As for the number of motor manufacturers; reliance is pretty good and I would hazard to say that 20 years ago, they would have made sure they manufacturered theor own motors.

Dale


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

JRaef said:


> There are only so many motor plants left in the world, they all do contract manufacturing back and forth for each other depending on the available machinery, technologies etc. Before being bought by Rockwell (then sold to Baldor), Reliance farmed out their large motors under contract to Teco in Round Rock Texas and Tatung in Taiwan, depending on size. Reliance design and spec, facilities and machinery by others.
> 
> *But it might also have been a custom design for the chiller mfr. The chiller mfr will specify a torque and speed they need, the motor mfr makes it to spec., the nameplate comes out after testing. I see a lot of custom chiller motors that have a name plate that states no HP rating, only LRA, RLA and MOCP.*


This one..Jraef knows his motors


----------

